# Momma's Gotta Brand New Bag



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Just built this up for the Wife !!

The story,
I've Always wanted her to have a Masterlight unfortunately for us, Colnago distribution was difficult.So I got her an Orbea Diva sweet ride with the shape of the carbon

The Rocky mount roof rack however couldn't contain the Diva (I didn't latch the back wheel)
so the Diva was no more wah!!

Lo and behold a great friend of mine (who babied this thing like no other) chose to get a Colnago C40

It is built up with the previous parts, short reach levers, compact crank ultegra level stuff,
so we'll leave it like this for while. 

Then treat to the fine Italian bits she deserves 

Please Enjoy!!
The Family
Colnago C50
Colnago Masterlight
Colnago Master Piu'


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that a 50 cm or 49 cm?? Very beautiful! 

What headset is that? It deserves 8 speed Record (all silver).


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

49cm and thanks!!

Giepimme headset
8 speed Record silver I wonder how hard that's going to be to find?
Any ideas on classic wheel build?
8 speed for Piu and 9 speed for Masterlight


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

i4detail said:


> 49cm and thanks!!
> 
> Giepimme headset
> 8 speed Record silver I wonder how hard that's going to be to find?
> ...


Just do a standard 3x 14/15 w/ brass nips-- Open Pro (or CXP33 if you want deeper profile) and have it tied and soldered. Should look great.

//I'm familar with the Mavic rims, but I'm sure there are others that would work fine


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Beautiful bike! Congratulations.

I have a set of tubulars that I am building for my new Master Extra Light. Mavic GP4's with Record Hubs. DT spokes always seem to work well for me.

For my older 1999 Master Extra Light I have Dura Ace hubs with Mavic Open Pro clinchers. That bike is all Dura Ace.

For the 1982 Super I am building for my son I will have Chorus hubs and Open Pros. All Campy.

I'm sure all will work just fine.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Look for the Campagnolo Shamal 8-speed wheel from that era. The graphics go *perfectly* with that frame. 

You can also try late 1980s C-Record with Deltas or Cobaltos (I take back the Delta comment.. it won't look great on that small frame). That would be beautiful too, but that would not have ErgoPower.

They have a 11-Speed Campagnolo Athena in complete silver (but unfortunately not the Ergolevers). I'm buying a set or two of that, and it will look stunning on that bike, along with silver Zonda wheels.

Don't forget the shiny Record Titanium seatpost from the mid-1990s. Its great seeing that your wife needs just a short post.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Cinelli Grammo Ti Stem


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Perhaps this may be too bling bling... but there's plenty of gold color on that frame....


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

My wife swears by this saddle. You may want to let your wife try this Fizik Vitesse HP Wing-Flex Ti female-specific saddle. The Ti rails help offset the weight of the wide extra padding, limiting it to 265 grams. And it comes in gold too (just kidding.. ) 

There's also a carbon version that weighs 199 grams... but weight savings can't be that much of a priority.


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice looking ride!


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow Thanks guy's!!!! 

Iyeoh your is still one of my favorite rides!! might need a new new pic of it

first pic
Viento Mas took unbelievable care of this 
Get ready for his C40 to make it's debut
second pic
very familiar with those Shamals excellent wheels
third pic 
Masterlight after I'm done pulling the kids 
I'd like to put 9 speed Shamals on it, rear der,record ti post

Thanks for the suggestions on other wheels open pros sound good maybe even some Ambrosio'
I wondered if there where any saddles in gold for women thanks.
Nice to see newer Campy in all silver to go with older rides
love the ti stem

There are still thoughts of getting the Diva fixed through calfee someday(little crack in the top tube)
I told her though you can never get rid of a Colnago!!! just paving the way ha ha.
I was glad all the Ultegra stuff was silver and the Dura ace wheels have nice silver hubs so it works.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Anybody have a good ballpark on year?
Thanks


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Colnago Master Piu
Approx. 1987 through 1992 or so. Your wife's bike features the Precisa straight fork, which tells me its a final year bike (older ones have the curved fork.. straight fork only after 1991).
Columbus Gilco, drawn to Ernesto's specs. First frame to lauch the "Decor" paint craze.
I believe it was launched around the time of 8-speed C-Record with 130 mm rear triangle
Master Piu approximates Master "Plus" It pre-dates Master Olympic aka Master Light, which pre-dates Master X-Light (which is almost exactly the same exact frame as Master Light.. go figure.. no changes in 18 years.. except it costs $2200 now instead of $800 !!).
I have the original Master, but no Master Piu. The original Master is slightly heavier (they are all boat anchors when it comes to weight lol).


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Brought a Master Piu back from Bolzano for a riding buddy last August. Nice frame. We've been building it up with 10 speed Chorus. We found a local shop that had two gruppos in stock. Tommy bought both of these and let me carry the bag out of the store. I felt like I had one the lottery. He'll post the bike and brag eventually.


----------

